# Play Pacman on a map of your town



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know how long they will have this, but....

If you go to

http://maps.google.com

and go to the map of a town showing streets (needs to have a number of streets)...

You can click the little pacman logo in lower left and play a game of pacman on those streets.

Funny!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I saw this earlier today but didn't know what the button did


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's pretty cool imagine trying to do it on the map of Paris it would be the longest game of pac-man ever


----------

